# Subtle thyroid problem triples the risk of placental separation in birth



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Subtle thyroid problem triples the risk of placental separation in birth

http://www.physorg.com/news198934903.html


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> Subtle thyroid problem triples the risk of placental separation in birth
> 
> http://www.physorg.com/news198934903.html


I had placental abruption with my first live birth.

I do not however think my TPO antibodies were that high at the time. They were only 476 six years after I delivered- but then again normal is under 35.


----------

